# Butt with Finney Rub #1



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Put a 7lb bone in butt(Ithink, notice the tag on the package, says pork shoulder. Also says roast. Kind of confusing, but at .99 lb couldn't pass it up.)on at 7am. I'm using Finney Rub #1. A finger taste was sweet at first, then came the heat. Not an overpowering heat, subtle but it lingered for a while on my tounge. The sweet was very pronounced. I also injected with fresh apple cider.
I'm using apple, cherry, and a chunk of black cherry for smoke. I wanted to use hickory too, but the store had none. The internal temp is 136 after 8 hrs. The wind is blowing like hell out of the North and I'm going through lump like crazy. 
I've also been in the Puff test kitchen working on a sauce using Finney Rub #1 & Wolfe Rub Original. I'll never copy what they had at SOTB but I'm trying to come up with something close. Talked to Larry about it. He said he knows the recipe, and also mentioned something about having to kill me if he told me. (Kidding)
That's it for now, let's see how she comes out.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2006)

Puff you are a cooking fool....go Puff.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2006)

Go Puff Go! Looking good so far bud!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 29, 2006)

You're fine Puff...it's a Boston Butt, half of the whole shoulder with the picnic ham section the other half.  Butchers label it as a roast so
shoppers will know they can just roast it.  Sells more that way.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Your fine Puff...it's a Boston Butt, half of the whole shoulder with the picnic ham section the other half.  Butchers label it as a roast so
> shoppers will know they can just roast it.  Sells more that way.


Thanks Cappy. The label just didn't make sense.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks good so far Puff.  Yur makin me hungry.


----------



## Griff (Oct 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The label just didn't make sense.



You're right. What a confusing label...shoulder, butt, roast.

Wow Puff, I'm impressed. I didn't think the van would be big enough to have a test kitchen. When are you going to start shamelessy hawking your sauce?

Griff


----------



## Finney (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking good Poof-daddy.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Griff. 
The test kitchen is pulled behind the van  8) 

The sauce will be hawked as soon as Finney & Larry give me the true recipe 

Butt is at 150. I didn't take any "in the smoker cooking" pics.
With the weather I've had to deal with........I am not opening that lid!


----------



## Finney (Oct 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Szecret.... [smilie=nonono.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know :roll: 
That is a good sauce! My experiments taste good, but not the same


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Griff. 
The test kitchen is pulled behind the van  8) 

The sauce will be hawked as soon as Finney & Larry give me the true recipe 

Butt is at 150. I didn't take any "in the smoker cooking" pics.
With the weather I've had to deal with........I am not opening that lid![/quote]

Wise choice Puff! We'll be happy with finished pics! Keep playing with the sauce, you will get it!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 29, 2006)

Now come on puff don't keep us waiting. How was the sauce and did it go will with the pork?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Foiled at 165, pulled at 195. Rested in warm cooler for 1 hr.
Finney I really wanted to try this rub on a butt. It was worth the wait. The rub even after 12hrs. still held almost the same flavor it had out of the bottle. The heat was not as prominent as it was on the finger test. But still there, just not as strong. It produced great tasting bark also .The combination I tasted as far as heat and sweet was perfect in the finished product. 
Very good rub Finney


----------



## Finney (Oct 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Foiled at 165, pulled at 195. Rested in warm cooler for 1 hr.
> Finney I really wanted to try this rub on a butt. It was worth the wait. The rub even after 12hrs. still held almost the same flavor it had out of the bottle. The heat was not as prominent as it was on the finger test. But still there, just not as strong. It produced great tasting bark also .The combination I tasted as far as heat and sweet was perfect in the finished product.
> Very good rub Finney



Looks great Puff.  Glad you liked the rub.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scratch  [smilie=a_whyme.gif] Do you not preview your posts? Can't figure this one out. [smilie=rlp_smilie_178.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do preview my post's.
The weather was bad today when I was cooking. I had a hard enough time keeping my cooker up to temp. Opening the lid to peek or snap a pic would have cost me alot of time and alot of lump.
Not sure I understand what you don't understand.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks very good Puff.  Can't wait to try a butt with Finney rub.  Oh wait, I don't have any Finney rub.  Yours looks good though.   

Guess I will have to rub one with the Wolfe rub I got coming in the mail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:3dygryz8]
Thank you Puff.  Your post proves my point.  It wasn't your post but Nick Prochilo's that I quoted.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Puff.  Your post proves my point.  It wasn't your post but Nick Prochilo's that I quoted.[/quote:19yrtgf4][/quote:19yrtgf4]

Yeah, I told Puff it was good that he didn't open the smoker with the weather that he was having. We shouldn't expect pictures of his cook in progress at the expense of him ruining his cook. I said we would be happy with pictures of the finished product that he has supplied us with. What part didn't you understand? 

Nice job Puff, that looked great!


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks very good Puff.  Can't wait to try a butt with Finney rub.  Oh wait, I don't have any Finney rub.  Yours looks good though.
> 
> Guess I will have to rub one with the Wolfe rub I got coming in the mail.


Your rub (#1 & #2) went out in the mail Friday morning.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did your Wolfe Rub, Cliff.  You're gonna have all kinds of goodies soon!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did your Wolfe Rub, Cliff.  You're gonna have all kinds of goodies soon!![/quote:3mn61rnf]

They both were in the mail today.  I will be off on Friday, may crack one of them open then.

Food looks great Puff.   

Thanks


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":15ole7bn]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did your Wolfe Rub, Cliff.  You're gonna have all kinds of goodies soon!![/quote:15ole7bn]

They both were in the mail today.  I will be off on Friday, may crack one of them open then.

Food looks great Puff.   

Thanks[/quote:15ole7bn]
I hope I get mail before Cliff does  

Thank you


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They both were in the mail today.  I will be off on Friday, may crack one of them open then.

Food looks great Puff.   

Thanks[/quote:9n5mafmd]
I hope I get mail before Cliff does  

Thank you [/quote:9n5mafmd]

You think that your hopeing?


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2006)

Glad your package of Finney rub made it to you safe.  I've heard stories of Texans driving for hundreds of miles to take it out of mail boxes.  And people from Detroit drive all the way to the Carolinas just to get some.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 30, 2006)

It must be good then.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Glad your package of Finney rub made it to you safe.  I've heard stories of Texans driving for hundreds of miles to take it out of mail boxes.  And people from Detroit drive all the way to the Carolinas just to get some.


The people from Detroit even drove through a tropical storm to get it


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey, that stuff is worth it!


----------

